# can I take Lysine during Pregnancy



## mrs ren (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there

Hope you can advise me. I keep getting cold sores and tend to use lysine supplement when I feel them coming on . Is it safe to continue to do so during pregnancy.

Thanks again

Hellenxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lysine is an essential amino acid so won't necessarily be a problem. Don't know what product you take though so can't say for sure. I doubt it has been tested in pregnancy though. Have been asked this before so search the board for reply.

Maz x


----------

